# Bear Tamerlane value



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

My brother in law has ask me to sell this Bear Tamerlane bow for him and I need some expert help! 
Can anyone tell me which Tamerlane this is and how much it is worth?

It has the original Bear soft case, Bear hip quiver, extra peep aperture sight, two Hoyt clickers, a Klicker clicker, stabilizer rod with weights and soft case, extra string, four GlasTite 500 spine arrows, nine aluminum arrows (no name), POTAWATOMI T-square, box of nocks, takedown rope?. armguard.

The bow is RH, #7DB36, 72", 32#. There is one small scratch below the grip that appears is in the clear coat only, other than that, the bow is perfect.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

The Tamerlanes can be all over the place on eBay which would be your best bet to sell it. I have four or five Tamerlanes I would like to sell myself but the last time I checked they weren't bringing as much as they had a year or two ago. Do a search of completed listing to get a general idea of something similar. Just compare the ones that actually sold and not the ones that ended without a bid or making a reserve. The last stabilizer with case I saw there sold for over $100 by themselves. The bow case is worth another $100-$150. All depends on the day and if you have more than one person that wants it.


----------



## Razith (Mar 24, 2013)

Pretty much what bowjack said, for the 'target' bow of the time, they really aren't worth much now, I've bought 4, and never paid over 230$ for mine, and that's with accessories. There very sweet bows though, and that one looks like what people like to call a "Lady Tamerlane" if I remember right. That bow is in excellent condition though, and has the original sight and case, so you could ask a little more for it probably.

They made 3 different types of Tamerlanes, The original(what you have), the HC-30, and the HC-300. I see the fewest of the HC-30, they only made them for a few years. I find the HC-300 the easiest and best to shoot, they usually have a Micarta grip, and have a very smooth pull, with a super high brace height. 

That's a very desirable bow though, most where made in a 69 inch version, and I think 72 inch was the longest they made. The draw weight is to low for my taste, but a very good starting target bow. The thing I loved about the tamerlanes, is there so forgiving. I learned to shoot on one, and it made every other bow hard to get use to XD You shouldn't have any issue selling that bow though. Now as for the price you'd sell it for...eh not as much as you'd like haha.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm no "expert bow appraiser" by any stretch of the imagination but I'll tell ya this...

If I saw just the bow and bow case listed for $300?...and I had $300 to spare?...it would be spent faster than .50 cents at a coke machine in the middle of the Mojave in august.

And that Hip Quiver you got there?...I have no idea what it's worth but appears to be something very collectable...I know I'd love to have it hanging off my belt...and if ya caught me right?...maybe I'm a fool or?....maybe just a flat out Bear fanboy but either way?..I'd be tempted to come off $50 for it.


The rest of the stuff?...whatever the market will bare but ya might wanna take a good close look at those yellow arrows...for some reason?...something tells me they are the old fiberglass bear shafts..could be worth a little something.

Here's what I would do...put the whole package up for $500 and "Open to Reasonable Offers" and see what happens.

But I ain't you...and again...I ain't no pro at this...but I know this...most tamerlanes I've seen start at around $500...the highest I've seen?...$1,500...and yes...it sold for that...but like Bowjack said...that was awhile ago...and the economy is taking it's toll these days...moneys tight...and folks are selling stuff for desperate prices so?...that's a consideration as well...and it's a buyers market out there right now no matter what you're selling.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a near perfect 1964 Bear Tamerlane made of Bubinga and Brazilian Rosewood and I believe 1964 was the last year they used the premium hardwoods. I paid $200 for it off Marlin Owners forum. I believe in '65 through 68 Tamerlanes were made with "actionwoods". Those Bear Bags have been selling for $100-150 on eBay. I would easily pay $50 for that quiver. My only issue with that particular Tamerlane it is a rather weak 32 pounds. That bow beginning with a "7" in the serial number indicates it was made in 1967. Is there an HC-30 or HC-300 on the bow?

Tamerlane History: 
Tamerlane 1962-1968 ,
Tamerlane HC-30 1965-1967 ,
Tamerlane HC-300 1968-1972 .

My 1964 Bear Tamerlane - - 









GB45


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate the info! Interesting to know that it is the original Tamerlane and I will have to check out the arrows again, would they have a Bear logo on them anywhere?
Also, if I do sell it and have to mail, what have you found to put these in to ship?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

This might help. 


http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000125


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link! Very helpful!


----------

